# FS: Complete 5lb pressurized CO2 system (free stuff added). Need this gone! sold



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a complete pressurized CO2 system for sale. It is in perfect working condition and only refilled twice.
It comes with a In-line 3 way manifold, 3 needle value, and a glass diffuser.

asking $150, pick up in Richmond.








Buyer gets below stuff for free:
1. ADA Pinsettes L - 270mm








Thanks for looking!

sold...


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump...


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to bump on Monday!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm new to this but where will I get the co2 refilled and how much per refill? How many times I can refill for one bottle?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

I refill mine at www.dbcmarine.com in richmind and it was like $15. I don't remember exactly how much.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump...and fee item added


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday bump!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday bump!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump...


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday bump


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

price dropped...bump!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

good morning Friday...bump ah!!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump...


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

You got PM!


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd like to pick this up pm'd my cell phone to you
Thank you


----------

